# Music of the great north



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This post is about inuit classical composers, of the great north, i was wonderng what kind of classical music was comming from Greenland, any inuit or danish(greelander) classical composer over there Worth mentioning?

What about iceland or classical composer of sami origin or classical composer of the great siberia
yakuts?

You guess it , im looking for something exotic here, i done research for inuit music and only got woman whispering(traditional inuit music).

Im look for something orchestral contemporary not necesseraly avant.
Since here we are freezing,i want to here something cold(i ment cool?) music of the north.

I guess im a classical guys and i also enjoy world beat.Have anice days 

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

The Nordic countries are some of my favorites for classical music!

Setting aside Sweden/Norway/Denmark/Finland, with which I think you're already fairly familiar, here's a few other people:

Anna Thorvaldsdottir (Iceland)
Haukur Tomasson (Iceland)
Jon Leifs (Iceland)
Sunleif Rasmussen (Faroe Islands)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you very mutch arcaneholocaust, never knew icelandic composers quite well or faroe islands for that mather.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> The Nordic countries are some of my favorites for classical music!
> 
> Setting aside Sweden/Norway/Denmark/Finland, with which I think you're already fairly familiar, here's a few other people:
> 
> ...


A fine list, above. The Jon Leifs stuff is certainly worth exploring, especially if you like your music on the bold, epic side. Try his Saga Symphony. That's about as heavy metal as classical music gets. Good stuff.

Among popular artists, you should acquaint yourself with Ólafur Arnalds, Sigur Rós Jóhann Jóhannsson, and Hildur Ingveldardóttir Gudnadóttir ... to start.

Then go here and continue exploring: http://www.icelandmusic.is/music/artists/


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Woops I posted this before actually reading the thread, it was not mean to be disrespectful


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning Greenland, Wikipedia has a bit of info (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_Greenland); 
to my knowledge, Adrian Vernon Fish (http://www.adrianvernonfish.com/biography.htm) hasn´t been recorded. 
Of course, there´s been some interest in Greenlandish music among Danish composers, the most well-known examples have been Karl-Aage Riisager ("Qarrtsiluni" ballet) and Poul Rovsing Olsen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

Also, add *Hafliði Hallgrímsson* to my list. The most recent discovery of mine, he even has a couple of discs on Ondine.


----------

